# thinking of gettting a red



## Guest (Oct 20, 2010)

i was thnking of getting a red tegu hatchling for around 200,is that a good price?


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2010)

The price of the animal is nothing compared to the reputation of the breeder ... It can cost you two hundred just to go to the vet ..


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2010)

its from tegu terra.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2010)

Do your research..


----------



## skippy (Oct 20, 2010)

i'd pay the extra $50 and get one from bobby next season if i was you: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.varnyard-herps-inc.com/" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.varnyard-herps-inc.com/</a><!-- m -->


----------



## preston897 (Oct 20, 2010)

i would also check with bobby. he may have reds available still


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2010)

well i originaly wanted a juvi but he said they were 300.and how would i get a hold of bobby?


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2010)

and i still have the delema of the two my dad was supposed to take and he never did >.>


----------



## preston897 (Oct 20, 2010)

go to his website. and email him. varnyardherps.com i believe


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2010)

i did and he didnt reply.


----------



## preston897 (Oct 20, 2010)

he will. it takes some time


----------



## reptastic (Oct 20, 2010)

I CAN TELL YOU BOBBY IS SOLD ON REDS, I WOULD STILL WAIT AND GET A 2011 RED FROM HIM.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)

when does he sell them usually?i heard they dont breed till spring


----------



## reptastic (Oct 21, 2010)

They usually breed around march/april and hatch around June/july and then there is a 2-3 wks wait before he ships them out!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)

thanks.he said he could get me one for a good price,he hasn't answered me after i said i wanted it..the waiting is killing me.=[


----------

